# Hboot 1.14



## Jabe78 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have jb_mr1_build4 flashed with hboot 1.14, s-on, and twrp 2.6+, its running OK, but can't seem to connect to PC , as PC can't find device driver (any PC).

Also would like to flash later build. Does having hboot 1.14 prevent flashing later versions, and if so, what is the latest I can flash?

Sent from my One X using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## chrisb906 (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone know where htc one x Evita forums are?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

